# Yahoo toolbar assistant?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Really, I do try to learn on my own, before I ask for assistance.
This Yahoo Toolbar Assistant keeps popping up-- I can say "allow" or more often "Dont allow" Dont show me this again--nothing stops it. IE told me to go to "manage add-ons" to get rid of it--but its not there. Nothing fatal--just terribly annoying.
How Do I stop it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Did you look for it in the Control Panel under Programs & Features (Add/Remove Programs in XP)? You should be able to uninstall it there.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Nevada--it worked.


----------

